# Shop Organization



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Mo tools, mo problems.*

*Gift Horse Power*
The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.

Kristin's Grandfather has been giving me tools like crazy.
Just two weeks ago(along with yard tools and some nice portable power tools) I received the following:









He still had the original documentation. I am not sure what to do with it since I have a large floor press. 
Love the design.

*Salvage yard*
I also have a problem with collecting salvage materials.
















Doors salvaged from a school demolition blocking one entire corner of the shop. I want to build some cabinets with these. Possibly a bathroom cabinet from the glass door.









Fir shelves from the same school. 1920's era about to be dumpstered.









Windows torn out of a nearby house. Old glass intact.

*Clean up*








I stored all of the doors and shelves up in my loft. Took a lot of rearanging.









I stacked all of my shorts in my lumber rack and dedicated the bottom shelf to storing some of the new and old tools.

Still have a ton more to organize. I am thinking about building a few base cabinets and adding a drawer system to my workbench. Too little time. It feels good to get some of it off of the floor though.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


Never ending shop clean up and organization…

I feel like most of my time in the shop lately is just spent moving things around and tuning up tools…

I can relate.


----------



## cheller (Feb 24, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


The drill tool is cool.

I can totally relate to the cluttered shop problem. I'm almost to the point of emptying my shop so I can organize it better. It's almost impossible to move in there right now.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


When I first started remodeling I would drag salvage home all the time. After a few months I had accumulated so much crap I came up with a new plan; throw it all away and don't bring anymore home.

That has worked out so much better.

Sadly, it costs a lot of money to salvage. It costs more to restore than to make new and it costs to store it under shelter too. Sometimes I know people looking for something and I always keep my eye out for them.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


I just cleaned out my shed yesterday. Half of the stuff in there went back into the shop. I am trying to keep it off the floor. But it takes time to build storage. Nothing like moving the same junk around 45 times during a project.

Cheller: The drill is cool but I am not sure if I can find a use for it. Although I am planning on using it to add bench dog holes to my workbench. I am going to rig it into a jig somehow. I am also contemplating setting up a little metal/ glass shop in the shed for Kristin who does stain glass. The dril can stay in there then.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


Todd. You have a point. You are right about the cost. I don't know if there is any savings. I can build a door faster than strip it.

It is an obsession. The payoff though is that old stuff looks good in an old house. I am trying to get more picky though.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


I wonder if that old drill press would accept a mortising attachment?

I have to agree with Todd as well. Salvage is OK if you have a need for the stuff. I have old windows that are rotting in the shed because I really don't need them. The broken glass is one hazard with the hornets being the other! But they do make great mirrors!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


Gizmo - I have a real appreciation for reclaimed doors and trim. Sometimes it isn't about the cost but the fact that once it is gone, it's story and history is gone. For me as a business, I can't give my time away so it comes down to this: will the customer pay for it?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


Good point Dadoo. I don't know if that would work. It is just a handdrill mounted to a moving stand.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


The old drill press is pretty neat. You may find that is works for a dedicated operation leaving the drill press open. I find the drill press not being used that much in my shop, but I couldn't get rid of it because when I need it - I NEED it.


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


My dad has that same drill and stand, He's had it for as long as i can remember and im 40. I hope to recieve it some day, its a great drill for any shop.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


I'm always reorganizing my shop. It's therapeutic. Nice job, Giz!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


Gizmo - Do you still use the facilities at the school?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


Thanks Tom.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


Todd. I am not taking a class this semester( I think).

They do have an awesome finishing class next semester that I am thinking about taking. I have many unfinished projects. It cuts down my free time to nothing, but the learning is incredible.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


Gizmo - You will really benefit from the finishing class. I have to tell you that a lot of the issues guys deal with are alleviated if they used a professional product instead of the hardware store stock.

I am not a salesman but I use a lot of Sherwin Williams product. I use a lot of pre-cat lacquer but they also have waterborne, and oil base finishes too. The service I get from them is geared to pro's but not exclusive to them. I am in close proximity to Sherwin Williams at home in Billings or in Ohio so it makes life easy for me.

All the major brands have competitive products in performance and price. These products are designed for businesses to make money through ease of application and fast dry times.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


Todd. That's good advice. Thanks.

I do use S-W paints in my house, but have not used their finishing products.

In California we have issue with losing most of our oil-based product due to clean air laws, so I am interested in learning to use water based product long term.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


I have been interested in using more environmentally friendly products myself. SW does carry a line of waterborne lacquers. I used Target Coatings on my Eco Sofa Table in the gallery section because someone gave me faulty info when I asked about it at SW. I will try Sherwin's product next time. The dry times are longer than solvent based lacquer but faster than oil based by far.


----------



## Vince (Sep 5, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


Stuff ie: wood and tools. The people I worked with (Approx. 300 people) feel I need stuff, I now have so much stuff, all I can do is stand at the door of my workshop and look at it all. I am able to reach the light switch, so I can get a better look at it all- by day or night. I hate to be mean and say "No more stuff". I've had a litter of kittens move in and they know much better then I do where things are. My son says I need a dumpster, my problem is it's all "good" stuff. I did do the dumpster thing about three years ago, that stuff is still filed in my mental inventory, looking for stuff that is no longer their is just as bad as having stuff and not being able to get to it. I guess I just needed to share, with like minds, that would care. LOL

Vince


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


Great Post Vince. Funny>>> "all I can do is stand at the door of my workshop and look at it all."


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


Yeah… I should institute a statute of limitations on salvage. If I don't have a specific use in mind for it, It should have an "expiration date" and go away.

I've been trying to get everything up off the floor - Vince send over your shop cats to help take care of my mice living behind all the clutter - If I could get everything off the floor, I'd be halfway to clean. Similarly, if I could score a free weekend or two, I could get everything sorted, and I'd be halfway done to clean. ANything beyond 50% clean and organized would be a godsend. Miracle. Anything close to the cleanliness of any shop class space would be rapture (doubled).


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


We might need a new 12 step, Salvager's Anonymous. Scott, Todd, and Vince: Congrats. The first step is admitting that we all have a problem that is affecting our lives.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


Heck, just post some salvage you haven't used or touched in six months on Craigslist. Why reform when you can spread the addiction. I'll be watching for your goodies on the curb, as I still have a path to the light switch…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


you could host a LumberJocks picnic and give out "door prizes" to everyone!!


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


Ahhhhh for the love of STUFF! It makes me feel better knowing that I am among others with this same affliction. Holy cow, I think I just completed the first step!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Mo tools, mo problems.*
> 
> *Gift Horse Power*
> The shop is only a year and a half own and I am constantly cleaning and organizing. Tools have accumulated quicker than I can file them.
> ...


Hi Shaun. Welcome to S.A.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*

Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).








Goodbye little buddy.

But…... I got my new saw delivered and set up too… : )

















manuals galore
and wired with a dedicated circuit today. 









But along with mo tools/mo problems I started feeling another space crunch. My bench is tall so I can't outfeed onto it without lowering it or raising the saw. I got stressed about it last night and woke up thinking about my shop layout.

So I reread a few articles and decided to try a diagonal layout. 









This will let me use the long angle of the shop. I moved a bunch of stuff around and swept up about 5 pounds of junk.










I was finally able to get my jointer back in its spot. I plan to move the dust collector over to where the plywood is stacked so I can easily access the dust ports.

I am stoked!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


I bet you are! Stoked that is! Nice new saw…

Tell me about that night stand on the bench - or will that have to wait??? It looks great! Iwant to know all about it!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


The nightstand is almost done. It is part of a pair, that I just finished sanding. I just need to oil the drawers and top. I finished the other one last week.

Mahogany based on a Stickley design.

Thanks!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


OOOH YEEAAH!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Great gloat. Nice saw. So did you try the weenie yet?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


No..hot dog action. I am keeping all flesh clear.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Lucky devil! Can't wait to hear how she runs.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Congradulations man.. that is a beautiful saw… What is the extension made of? It looks like it has a mirror black finish. How much are the replacement cartridges and did the saw come with any extra?

I want one too!!!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Thanks. The extension table is wood with a black plastic laminate (like a kitchen cabinet. The cartridges are 69 for 10" blades and 89 for dado sets.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Whooee, John, that's some Christmas present!! You are gonna enjoy that for a lot of years.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Now that's a saw! Lucky you.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


OOOOOOO Pretty pretty.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


That is a beaut, John. Did they have Saw-Stops at the college? What helped you decide to go with this brand?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Hi Douglas,

I was ready to upgrade to a cabinet saw, the Ridgid was a nice little saw when I was just making trim. Now that I am into furniture and cabinets I found myself taking classes just to use the accurate, non-tipping over saws. The college has Powermatics, Delta Unisaws, and a General in the shop. They are all great saws.

Kristin has been wanting me to get this saw though. Without risking another massive discussion on this we believed this saw is the most advanced in design and safety. I practice all of the safety procedures from school and have no intention of setting it off or being cavalier with the machine. Hopefully we won't ever need the brake.

I am a musician too and didn't wanted to reduce the risk to the digits. I cut myself on a soap dish two years ago, and the stitches/ bill cost me $350. I can amortize the extra amount of money on the saw over the next 40 years I plan to do woodworking.

Plus it's black.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


You just bought something I hope you never use! Congratulations, she's a beaut!
Just a suggestion: think about moving the DC and make sure it wont interfere with stock commin off the jointer.

Bob


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Hi Bob, I am going to move the d.c. I need to learn more about runnin d.c. pipe.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Great addition to the shop! May it never get used to it's full potential.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Jealous, jealous, jealous, jealous, jealous, jealous, jealous, jealous, jealous, jealous, jealous, jealous, jealous, jealous, jealous, jealous, envious …..

It is fun looking in the background. Do you like your G0586? I have been eyeing that. I've been debating either the 6" with spiral or that 8" with standard blades. Thoughts?

Steve


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Steve,

I do like the jointer. I have the regular head, and have had no problems (until I ran a nail through). I have been debating the spiral heads, but I need to cool the spending for obvious reasons.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Great stuff Giz. That's a fine looking saw.

It's a good thing these posts are never taken out of context (Karson says "Did you try the weenie yet?"). Lordy.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


I just had to come back over to dream and drool some more.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Well Todd. You need to get out to the west coast and stop in for a trial run.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


fantastic!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


What Steve said.
Yeah John, after all is said and done with the additional safety features and performance of this saw, it is pretty with the black color (Really had to toil to not say sexy - Betsy, you know I adore you. I guess saying it parenthetically is pulling a "Huckabee", but after Russell's comments of the day about Even the Bad is Good I thought I'd be just a little Lumberjock bad).


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


I bet the sniffle over the Ridgid dried up pretty fast after the "SS Black Knight" arrived. 
Yeah may the safety feature never be tested.


----------



## handplane (Oct 31, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Congratulations, and welcome to the club. I love mine!


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


I want one too! Now, don't go demonstrating the safety feature!


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Very nice shop upgrade! That's what I call a Cool tool!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going Diagonal/ Making room for the big boy.*
> 
> Yesterday I sold my Ridgid (sniff).
> 
> ...


Very cool!

Like Tom said don't test it!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Flip Top-Planer Cart Part 1. and Screw Thread Question*

*Planer cart*
I decided to build a flip top cart for my planer. I looked through several forums, magazines, and plans and decided on a hybrid of the Wood and Woodsmith plans.










My drawings and notes.

I am using plywood left from building the shop. It is a rough luan. A different look for shop stuff.









My first rip with the SawStop. Very cool. Dead accurate. So different from using my little Ridgid.









The top is made of two matching pieces. I cut a dado in the top to house a 1/2" steel bar, the pivot point for the flip top.









The two pieces dry stacked with bar in the center.

The planer cart is a modified box as it has no top rails. I am using two layers of plywod for each side for extra strength. The dadoes to hold the shelf are created by layering the plywood and leaving a gap for the exact width of the shelves.









In this shot you can see the side stacked left to right with a spacer for the bottom shelf, the inner side part one, spacer for top shelf, and the rest of the inner side. I used this set up to fit the pieces. I will glue the "two" sides together.

I actually have fun building with plywood, because things go so quickly. Here is the stack of carcase parts waiting for assembly.









*How do I insert screw threads?*
I am going to make my own threaded jig knobs for this project. So I bought some 5/16" brass threaded inserts. Some questions: Are these just installed by drilling a hole and screwing them in? Should I add glue?









Thanks.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top-Planer Cart Part 1. and Screw Thread Question*
> 
> *Planer cart*
> I decided to build a flip top cart for my planer. I looked through several forums, magazines, and plans and decided on a hybrid of the Wood and Woodsmith plans.
> ...


That's all you do. Some epoxy or thin CA glue wouldn't hurt.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top-Planer Cart Part 1. and Screw Thread Question*
> 
> *Planer cart*
> I decided to build a flip top cart for my planer. I looked through several forums, magazines, and plans and decided on a hybrid of the Wood and Woodsmith plans.
> ...


Thanks Gary. I bought an extra or so to give it a go.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top-Planer Cart Part 1. and Screw Thread Question*
> 
> *Planer cart*
> I decided to build a flip top cart for my planer. I looked through several forums, magazines, and plans and decided on a hybrid of the Wood and Woodsmith plans.
> ...


John - If you put them in *flush* then you can tighten the screw that goes into it as much as you want
since the pressure is being applied to the face of the insert.

If you put it *under flush* and you tighten the screw too much it will try to pull it out of the wood.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top-Planer Cart Part 1. and Screw Thread Question*
> 
> *Planer cart*
> I decided to build a flip top cart for my planer. I looked through several forums, magazines, and plans and decided on a hybrid of the Wood and Woodsmith plans.
> ...


Ah. . Thanks for the heads up. Thinking back, most store bought knob inserts are flush. Makes sense.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top-Planer Cart Part 1. and Screw Thread Question*
> 
> *Planer cart*
> I decided to build a flip top cart for my planer. I looked through several forums, magazines, and plans and decided on a hybrid of the Wood and Woodsmith plans.
> ...


Gonna look good.

Do us a favor and someday give us your review of your Sawstop. There was a major discussion here some months ago about this saw. Thanx bro!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top-Planer Cart Part 1. and Screw Thread Question*
> 
> *Planer cart*
> I decided to build a flip top cart for my planer. I looked through several forums, magazines, and plans and decided on a hybrid of the Wood and Woodsmith plans.
> ...


Dadoo:

I will once I get to know it a little better.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top-Planer Cart Part 1. and Screw Thread Question*
> 
> *Planer cart*
> I decided to build a flip top cart for my planer. I looked through several forums, magazines, and plans and decided on a hybrid of the Wood and Woodsmith plans.
> ...


glad to see your doing this gizmo , i saw it in a mag and was going to do one . the more i thought about it more i was concerned about the ply separating where the rod runs thru the plywood plus the vibration of the planer weight sitting mostly on the rod . im real interested in knowing how this works out for you thx good luck


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top-Planer Cart Part 1. and Screw Thread Question*
> 
> *Planer cart*
> I decided to build a flip top cart for my planer. I looked through several forums, magazines, and plans and decided on a hybrid of the Wood and Woodsmith plans.
> ...


Take a bolt with double nuts tightened on at the proper depth and thread it into the insert. Use a ratchet to drive the whole assembly in the predrilled hole. Then you should be able to back out the bolt and nut assembly. You might try this on scrap first. I did this a few years ago and it worked. It keeps from mucking up the threads or the flat tip driver slots..


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top-Planer Cart Part 1. and Screw Thread Question*
> 
> *Planer cart*
> I decided to build a flip top cart for my planer. I looked through several forums, magazines, and plans and decided on a hybrid of the Wood and Woodsmith plans.
> ...


beat me to it, Todd


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top-Planer Cart Part 1. and Screw Thread Question*
> 
> *Planer cart*
> I decided to build a flip top cart for my planer. I looked through several forums, magazines, and plans and decided on a hybrid of the Wood and Woodsmith plans.
> ...


Mr. Trim. I think it will be ok. There are actually 6 support points when the machine is working. It is only during the flip that is should have to do anymore work. Some plans do three ply layers- so that is an option. I figure the top, can be replaced as long as the whole works does not come tumbling down. (Foreshadowing?)


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top-Planer Cart Part 1. and Screw Thread Question*
> 
> *Planer cart*
> I decided to build a flip top cart for my planer. I looked through several forums, magazines, and plans and decided on a hybrid of the Wood and Woodsmith plans.
> ...


thanks gizmo , i may do one yet , i really like the idea great space saver


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top-Planer Cart Part 1. and Screw Thread Question*
> 
> *Planer cart*
> I decided to build a flip top cart for my planer. I looked through several forums, magazines, and plans and decided on a hybrid of the Wood and Woodsmith plans.
> ...


I guess I should have read Post #1 before #3 - it would have saved a lot of questions. GREAT idea.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Flip Top Planer Cart Part 2.. Doh!*

I started today by gluing up the top.


















*Doh! #1*
I decided to use Dominos for the project and did not pick the right size so I cut all the way through the case.









Fix. I decided to use through Dominos for the project.

Actually the shelves are held in by through Dominos and a false dado I created by layering plywood on the outer pieces. Glue and staples hold the second layer on.









Left to right = bottom to top of side

*Case Assembly*
Assembly is a snap with the Dominos. They hold the pieces still (unlike biscuits).









I set the shelves in the dadoes and then hammered the tenon from the outside.









Close up of through tenon.









Glue up.

*Edging*
I trimmed out the shelves and plywood edges with redwood scraps.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I just glue and brad these into place.

Later on I added casters and took the cart for a spin. It's huge!









*Doh! #2*
I un-clamped the top and took it over to the cart to feel the love.

I had run the groove on the wrong axis! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!
I don't know how that happened?

So I have to decide if I am going to make a new top or just drill holes in this one.

The new top is fool proof but wasteful unless I use this top for something else. Drilling could be tricky.

I might try drilling to see if it works, then I can make a new one if all else fails.

I will report back to you.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 2.. Doh!*
> 
> I started today by gluing up the top.
> 
> ...


I'd compound the problem! Drill the top and remove all doubt! You'll either pull it off and make a handy shop fixture, or you'll wreck it so it's unusable on this project. Either way, the decision will be final.

I've done that "Through Domino" joinery a time or two as well. It's a design feature! There's a worse domino mistake though….joining panels. Cut your mortises, slop glue on everything, put your domino in one piece, mate the other piece and realize you didn't cut the mortise deep enough because you failed to set the depth adjustment so idiot-proofly located right by your thumb. At that point you are really in a bind unless you want to cut your mortise deeper through all the glue…NOT!

This is coming along well. I can't wait to see it.

Cheers!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 2.. Doh!*
> 
> I started today by gluing up the top.
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 2.. Doh!*
> 
> I started today by gluing up the top.
> 
> ...


I am going to do it Tom. Think positive alignment thoughts.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 2.. Doh!*
> 
> I started today by gluing up the top.
> 
> ...


You're making good progress. They aren't mistakes, they are opportunities for creative design. Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 2.. Doh!*
> 
> I started today by gluing up the top.
> 
> ...


I like through dominos!!!! Sic 'em, tiger.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 2.. Doh!*
> 
> I started today by gluing up the top.
> 
> ...


I have drilled! More later. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 2.. Doh!*
> 
> I started today by gluing up the top.
> 
> ...


It seems like you are making progress, just a few minor re-routings along the way.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*

*Back to the shop to save the top.*









I started by edging all sides with redwood, thus covering the misplaced hole.

I carefully marked the new holes.









I clamped the top to my workbench and dragged the drill press over for a more precise hole placement.


















*Flip it..*









Cut off saw and bar stock.









Testing.









I hammered in the bar after fudging with some washers and a spacer or two. The case hole is 1/16" larger than the bar.

Watch it spin…





*Stops*
I installed flip tabs to keep that table in place as per the plans. I am also going to add some bolts for greater stability. I worry that the tabs could wear out.

















Test ride.

Next: Bolts for the top, bolting the planer, a drawer?


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*
> 
> *Back to the shop to save the top.*
> 
> ...


Giz - what is the purpose of this table? I'm not being smart - just curious. Are you planning on putting another machine on the other side of the top and just spinning them to use - or do you plan on using the top as an extra bench top when the planer is down? What about the weight of the planer - I guess you have to bolt in in pretty solid. Just curious about the final use - could be a great space saver for a small shop like mine.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*
> 
> *Back to the shop to save the top.*
> 
> ...


That's better, John. it looks like it will do the job very well.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*
> 
> *Back to the shop to save the top.*
> 
> ...


Now you've got it. Looks good! Good fix for the misplaced holes.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*
> 
> *Back to the shop to save the top.*
> 
> ...


AWright! Looking good now. How stable it the top with the wooden keepers in place?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*
> 
> *Back to the shop to save the top.*
> 
> ...


Looks like it does what it's supposed to! I was hoping you were going to put the planer up there and THEN give it a spin. Kidding.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*
> 
> *Back to the shop to save the top.*
> 
> ...


Bill,

The purpose of the cart is to house two tools. I am planning on putting something on the other side but I am not sure what. Future tool possibly. I think it will need something to balance it. The top is two thicknesses of plywood.

The 1/2" steel pin goes in about 4" on each side.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*
> 
> *Back to the shop to save the top.*
> 
> ...


rikkor,

Not stable enough. I am going to add some bolts through the side and keep the tabs for when I am going to do the flip.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*
> 
> *Back to the shop to save the top.*
> 
> ...


Looks pretty nice! Nice little video.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*
> 
> *Back to the shop to save the top.*
> 
> ...


Giz - this will be a real space saver for us small shop guys. I've thought about something like this but did not know how to start - until now. I will follow this closely and may want to give this a try myself. I could see my planer and a tool that is seldom used - like my Ringmaster - sharing space on this stand. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*
> 
> *Back to the shop to save the top.*
> 
> ...


Looking goooooood !


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*
> 
> *Back to the shop to save the top.*
> 
> ...


Nice post. Love the detail and pcitures that show the process. The video was nice as well. Here's my version. My quality was much more of that of a "shop" project. Functional, but not as pretty as yours! Well done. Keep em coming.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*
> 
> *Back to the shop to save the top.*
> 
> ...


very nice setup. Thanks


----------



## bgmdad (Jan 24, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*
> 
> *Back to the shop to save the top.*
> 
> ...


That's a great idea. I just "finished" planing some boards the other day. Or thought I did. I must have screwed and unscrewed my planer to my table saw outfeed table four times that day. I need a cart like that! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*
> 
> *Back to the shop to save the top.*
> 
> ...


You are welcome.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 3: It's alive!*
> 
> *Back to the shop to save the top.*
> 
> ...


Nice cart.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*

*Stability*
The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.

















I drilled a bolt hole through the side into the edge of the top.









Next: Drilling for the threaded inserts.









Inserting the threaded inserts









Eye bolts through the side and into the inserts. X 4 = rock solid.

With all the bolts I decided to test the stability and weight handling capacity.









*Attaching the planer*
I set the planer on the top and marked the bolt holes.









I counter-bored the bottom for a washer and lock nut.









Bolted!









Spider Planer.









*Witness the first flip (Destruction?)*

Still have to add more inserts for when the planer is flipped and make the drawer. It is cool!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Not bad, not bad! It was good watching the progress of this piece!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Looks pretty cool! Good job.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Very nice, and apparently very stable. Good job.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


yup, you must be proud!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


I missed the video on the first pass, Giz. Whoops.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Well this project came out great - looks very functional. Any idea what machine will rest on the bottom? How critical is the weight consideration (of the other machine)?


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Ya do'ed it!!!


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Very nice and completely functional. I enjoy your "style"


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


I can see this idea being pilfered along the way.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


I have the same planer. After you work all the bugs out I'm gonna make one of these. Thanks for sharing the process. Looks good!


----------



## Noodles (Jan 20, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Great project Gizmo.
A while back I remember a cart that is similar to this but had a rotating flat sided drum that accommodated three or four machines. I need something like that for my Planner, jointer, Router table etc. Does anyone remember seeing this? I would greatly appreciate any feedback.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Thanks all.

Bill. I am not sure what will go on the bottom. Future tool: Spindle sander?

I made it the same height as my tablesaw, so I can use it as outfeed support if necessary.


----------



## JasonH (Dec 2, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Nice job, John! Gives me some great ideas for my shop…


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Thanks Damocles.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


ive been watching this closly when i saw it in a mag. i was a little skeptical about the weight .thanks for blogging this gizmo i think you have made a believer out of me ! im currently looking at a much larger building for my shop if i get it i wont need this but if i dont this will be in my very near future . thanks again for the blog good job


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Good one Giz! Loved the video!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Thanks Dadoo!


----------



## designerboy (Jan 17, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Love shot 3.

Would you call that Drill-Cam?


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Good idea. Great block.


----------



## bong (Feb 8, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Nice idea, but think it much safer if you make the box thicker and profortion to the machine weight.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Bong… it is two layers of 3/4" plywood on the box thickness.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


Thanks for posting this; I have the same beast of a planer and would like to do something similar.


----------



## MrsEmPeel (Apr 14, 2012)

gizmodyne said:


> *Flip Top Planer Cart Part 4: Success!*
> 
> *Stability*
> The flip top had a little play in between the flimsy tabs, I had a plan to stabilize it.. First, I shimmed the top level.
> ...


How did you mount you planer? Lag screws? Or is it bolted all the way through? Any problems with the weight and leaving it hanging upside down?

Thanks for any input!
Chris


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Crosscut Sled version 2.0 and Panel Sled*

With the new saw I have needed to make a new crosscut sled. I have been struggling with cutting large plywood panels so I also decided to make a panel cutting sled based on Norm's design

*Panel Sled*

I started by planing some white oak to fit in the miter slots.









The runners are set just below the table surface.









I attached the runner to a 3 foot run of plywood….









.... and ran the ply through the saw.









I attached a fence to the back of the sled square to the cut edge. 









It took a slight adjustment but it now cuts perfectly square panels.










Finished sled









*Crosscut sled*
I have figured out some tricks to building the tradititional crosscut sled.

1. I attached one runner squarish to a 2 foot long panel.(I have not seen this direction before as most articles have you attach both at once).









2. Then I set the other runner on the saw with the panel down but overhanging the edge.








I clamp it and then screw up into the panel.

3.I attached the back fence. This is just for support and keeps the sled from falling apart once you cut through it. Then I cut through it.









4. I screwed on the front fence square to the saw kerf. (no photo) I then cut into the front fence. A test cut confirmed the sled cuts square. Last time I made one it took many tries. 









5. I glued on a guard block. 

















shot from the bottom.
Not as pretty as the first one, but it works.








My old sled.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Crosscut Sled version 2.0 and Panel Sled*
> 
> With the new saw I have needed to make a new crosscut sled. I have been struggling with cutting large plywood panels so I also decided to make a panel cutting sled based on Norm's design
> 
> ...


Pretty cool Giz. I will take a picture of mine to show you what I did differently.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Crosscut Sled version 2.0 and Panel Sled*
> 
> With the new saw I have needed to make a new crosscut sled. I have been struggling with cutting large plywood panels so I also decided to make a panel cutting sled based on Norm's design
> 
> ...


2 for 1 sleds I see… Nice work…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Crosscut Sled version 2.0 and Panel Sled*
> 
> With the new saw I have needed to make a new crosscut sled. I have been struggling with cutting large plywood panels so I also decided to make a panel cutting sled based on Norm's design
> 
> ...


Getting new tools is fun but one of the benefits that we get from them is the shop time needed to make new jigs. One of the appealing things about projects like this is that we can get them together rather quickly rather than spending an inordinate time in the construction process.

Now you are ready to make some dust with your new saw.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Crosscut Sled version 2.0 and Panel Sled*
> 
> With the new saw I have needed to make a new crosscut sled. I have been struggling with cutting large plywood panels so I also decided to make a panel cutting sled based on Norm's design
> 
> ...


Looks good to me, John. How pretty does it have to be to cut square? Does all your crew speak Espanol?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Crosscut Sled version 2.0 and Panel Sled*
> 
> With the new saw I have needed to make a new crosscut sled. I have been struggling with cutting large plywood panels so I also decided to make a panel cutting sled based on Norm's design
> 
> ...


Great job Gizmo. Things can only progress from here.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Crosscut Sled version 2.0 and Panel Sled*
> 
> With the new saw I have needed to make a new crosscut sled. I have been struggling with cutting large plywood panels so I also decided to make a panel cutting sled based on Norm's design
> 
> ...


Giz, one thing I do differently than you is to leave about 3-4 inches of runner hanging out the back of the sled.
It makes it a bit easier to align it to the grooves.

p.s. I munched the alignment really bad on the most recent 45° sled and had to do some ugly adjustments to it today but it works.

Bob


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Crosscut Sled version 2.0 and Panel Sled*
> 
> With the new saw I have needed to make a new crosscut sled. I have been struggling with cutting large plywood panels so I also decided to make a panel cutting sled based on Norm's design
> 
> ...


Bob.

That is a good idea. I did that on the panel sled. I will see how I like it.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Crosscut Sled version 2.0 and Panel Sled*
> 
> With the new saw I have needed to make a new crosscut sled. I have been struggling with cutting large plywood panels so I also decided to make a panel cutting sled based on Norm's design
> 
> ...


T.A.

Good point.

As for the Spanish. Yes. But the crew is me.


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Crosscut Sled version 2.0 and Panel Sled*
> 
> With the new saw I have needed to make a new crosscut sled. I have been struggling with cutting large plywood panels so I also decided to make a panel cutting sled based on Norm's design
> 
> ...


Hi,

How do you fine tune it.

I have made a couple in the past, and although I was as accurate as I could be, they are not perfect, nearly so, but not, so I was wondering how to fine tune.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Crosscut Sled version 2.0 and Panel Sled*
> 
> With the new saw I have needed to make a new crosscut sled. I have been struggling with cutting large plywood panels so I also decided to make a panel cutting sled based on Norm's design
> 
> ...


Yetiman:

When you first put the fence on, only use two or three screws and no glue. Drill a couple extra pilot holes though. Then take a sample cut and check for square. Move the fence as needed and put screws in the new holes.

Nikki, has an alternate method for making a sled that looks promising too. Good luck.


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Crosscut Sled version 2.0 and Panel Sled*
> 
> With the new saw I have needed to make a new crosscut sled. I have been struggling with cutting large plywood panels so I also decided to make a panel cutting sled based on Norm's design
> 
> ...


Thanks Gizmodyne, much appreciate, Will try that next time.


----------



## Thumper2004 (Jun 16, 2017)

gizmodyne said:


> *Crosscut Sled version 2.0 and Panel Sled*
> 
> With the new saw I have needed to make a new crosscut sled. I have been struggling with cutting large plywood panels so I also decided to make a panel cutting sled based on Norm's design
> 
> ...


Has anyone used plywood for their runners? I am in the process of building a sled and don't have any hardwood handy. I scavenge most of my material from a cabinet shops dumpster. 3/4" Cabinet grade ply is what i get 99% of the time.


----------



## Reyan (Oct 25, 2017)

gizmodyne said:


> *Crosscut Sled version 2.0 and Panel Sled*
> 
> With the new saw I have needed to make a new crosscut sled. I have been struggling with cutting large plywood panels so I also decided to make a panel cutting sled based on Norm's design
> 
> ...


Thanks Gizmodyne, I will appreciate the post. Something to consider for my next project.

Roofing Constractor Dayton OH


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Workbench Cabinet (Part 1)*

*Time to modify the workbench.*

I built the bench a year ago. Currently it has a simple shelf for storage.










The plan is to build a simple cabinet with drawers to store hand tools, possibly my routers, and other "stuff" 
Here is a pic of the plan from Matthew Teague's Setting up Shop (same place I got the bench plan).









The drawers are weird. The bottoms are glued and stapled up onto the box. The bottom then becomes the runners.

---
---
--

I drew out a quick sketch of the box, set to my bench dimensions. I always measure off projects if possible instead of using the plan's dimensions.



















*Progress Pics*

Last week I cut the parts to size using my new panel sled. Sweet!









More of the leftover ply from the outside of the shop. I will miss it when it's gone.

Today, I cut the dadoes using my new Freud stack. Very nice, though it took me a while to install in the saw, due to the learning curve of changing out the blade cartridge and cutting through the new insert.









Check out the new auxilary fence and Universal fence clamps from Rockler. The clamps are $14 a pair. I love the little fellers. You can clamp a stop block or a fence. Just drill a few 1/2" holes in the top edge.

I dry fit the carcase in the bench









Glue up and staple time.

















I switched to a 1/4" setup and cut the slots for the drawer runners/ bottoms.

After it dried, I cut the drawer botttoms.









Then I ripped some ply for the drawer parts.








Fitting to the drawer height.

*Next up*
I need to get a bit more ply for the drawers, and then build them.

Tomorrow…..


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 1)*
> 
> *Time to modify the workbench.*
> 
> ...


Very ambitious project you got going there. Looking good so far!

Those fence clamps are pretty cool, huh? I just happened to be in a Rockler when they first arrived and picked up a pair. Well worth the price.

What kind of joints are you going to use for the drawers?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 1)*
> 
> *Time to modify the workbench.*
> 
> ...


Hi Gary.

I am going to just rabbet the fronts/backs and glue/staple em. Quick and dirty. I thought about dowel and even bought some walnut dowel, but I am just going to go for functional.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 1)*
> 
> *Time to modify the workbench.*
> 
> ...


Hey Giz - You can dowel the drawers anytime you have time in between projects.
That's the nice thing about them. You just have to make you rabbets deep enough to accomodate them.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 1)*
> 
> *Time to modify the workbench.*
> 
> ...


Good point. Hmmm..


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 1)*
> 
> *Time to modify the workbench.*
> 
> ...


Oh, yea don't put staples where you might want to put your dowels. Brads put in opposite angles to each
other would work as well.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 1)*
> 
> *Time to modify the workbench.*
> 
> ...


That'll be a good looking case when you've completed it. Nice work so far! Doesn't it feel good for things to come together relatively quickly?

I have a case under my bench right now. I'm trying to figure out what to do with its contents. I want to get rid of it. It's interfering with how I want to hold work on the top (use of holdfasts and what have you). I've been frustrated on more than one occasion. But, it really all depends on how you use your bench I suppose.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 1)*
> 
> *Time to modify the workbench.*
> 
> ...


Looks good so far Giz.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 1)*
> 
> *Time to modify the workbench.*
> 
> ...


Dorje:

I love it when a plan comes together….quickly. I am not a perfectionist, so that helps too. The big saw has been great too. I would not have been able to build this quickly with my old saw. (Also I never had a dado stack prior).

.This design has enough space between the workbench top and the cabinet for hold downs, etc. (I had to think about it for a second once you mentioned it.

The advantage is this should give me a huge amount of storage. I had only 5 power tools or so in the base of this thing. They were all in those massive plastic cases. I am going to redistribute them around the shop.

Tomcat: Thanks.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 1)*
> 
> *Time to modify the workbench.*
> 
> ...


Very nice work. I look forward to seeing the finished project, thanks for the post.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 1)*
> 
> *Time to modify the workbench.*
> 
> ...


Good goin' Giz! I gotta a set of those universal fence clamps from Rockler also. They look good to me.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 1)*
> 
> *Time to modify the workbench.*
> 
> ...


Thanks Mario and PJ

PJ:The clamps are great. I did not want to drill my fence.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Workbench Cabinet (Part 2)*

*Drawer Parts Galore*

I started by squaring some panels to the width of the drawers. To save time I rabbeted the entire panel. Later I would rip them to create the sized drawer fronts.


















Testing the drawer front fit. You can see the drawer pieces in each cubby awaiting their fronts.

The backs of the drawers are held by dadoes 1/2" in from the back of the drawer. I got to spend some quality time with the new crosscut sled.








If you squint you can see that there is another 1/2" piece supporting the stock during this cut.

Then I dry fit each drawer.









Rabbets in the front, Dadoes in the back.









Fitting to the cabinet… Testing…Testing…..

*Pulls*
The pulls on this are simple holes drilled to create a finger pull.

I marked all of the drawers at once with a framing square.









I set up a simple fence and stop system at the drill press to drill the 1 1/8" holes

















Holes in place. (The bottom left ply was a leftover and a little bendy.. I think it will straighten out when attached to the drawer. I will make it straighten out. Ply: Gulp…

A quick test of the pull and the drawer space.









*Next up*
Assemble the drawers.

Thanks for reading. Cheers!


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 2)*
> 
> *Drawer Parts Galore*
> 
> ...


very nice and very functional


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 2)*
> 
> *Drawer Parts Galore*
> 
> ...


Looking good so far Giz. Doing all those drawers is a pain, huh?


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 2)*
> 
> *Drawer Parts Galore*
> 
> ...


Really looking good, John. plumb functional as well.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 2)*
> 
> *Drawer Parts Galore*
> 
> ...


John -

I have really enjoyed your recent posts. Excellent work! That is going to be an awesome bench. Delayed congrats on the new saw . . . very cool!

David


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 2)*
> 
> *Drawer Parts Galore*
> 
> ...


great progress!

drawers drawers and more drawers. Are you tires of doing drawers yet?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 2)*
> 
> *Drawer Parts Galore*
> 
> ...


There are 10 drawers but once I size the pieces, it is not that big of a deal. I try to run work in batches, use stop blocks, to save time.

Unfortunately these required customization do to some creative design early on.

I try to get into the zone and enjoy the process. Working with the ply makes it pretty quick.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 2)*
> 
> *Drawer Parts Galore*
> 
> ...


I love how this process is going…and, I really like the style of the holes for pulls. That's what I was going to do on my little case - which is now in limbo, but went for hardware instead. Looking good John!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet (Part 2)*
> 
> *Drawer Parts Galore*
> 
> ...


Dorje, These pulls are about as simple as it gets.

Glue up is going to be interesting on the drawer. I am looking forward to finishing these. I hope not too much time left till I get to store stuff.

Why is your case on the back burner?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Workbench Cabinet Finished!*

It was a bit dreary out today. I had a little tea in the afternoon and that motivated me to get out and finish the cabinet.

Getting ready to assemble ten drawers.

*The plan: Staple the heck out of it.*









Getting ready to assemble ten drawers.



















With the four sides together I applied a bead of glue along the bottom edge.









You can see the alignment mark. The ply panel is glued and stapled flush to the drawer front.


















*The finished "masterwork"*

Notice the copious plane shaving on the ground from lots of fitting.









Room enough for routers in the bottom drawers.









Finally have my planes at hand..









*Conclusions*
This thing frees up a lot of room. I have barely filled it and it has allowed me to clear off an entire shelf. I may be able to decommision my tool board.

*Next up*
Back to some house projects for a while….. Stay tuned.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet Finished!*
> 
> It was a bit dreary out today. I had a little tea in the afternoon and that motivated me to get out and finish the cabinet.
> 
> ...


Pretty nice. Lots of drawers always comes in handy.


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet Finished!*
> 
> It was a bit dreary out today. I had a little tea in the afternoon and that motivated me to get out and finish the cabinet.
> 
> ...


Wow, very nice. I'm starting one tomorrow. What is your top made of? Great cabinet underneath. Did you consider wheels?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet Finished!*
> 
> It was a bit dreary out today. I had a little tea in the afternoon and that motivated me to get out and finish the cabinet.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Gary.

Bob.. The top was pre-made from Woodcraft. Maple.

I can push it around without wheels if I remove the cabinet.. I think I am settled with the current location.


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet Finished!*
> 
> It was a bit dreary out today. I had a little tea in the afternoon and that motivated me to get out and finish the cabinet.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Hi how easily do the drawers move when full. I really like the look of your cabinet, and have been motivated to try to build one.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet Finished!*
> 
> It was a bit dreary out today. I had a little tea in the afternoon and that motivated me to get out and finish the cabinet.
> 
> ...


oh yah… nice! 
and it's not even full yet!! Oh I love it when that happens.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet Finished!*
> 
> It was a bit dreary out today. I had a little tea in the afternoon and that motivated me to get out and finish the cabinet.
> 
> ...


Nice cabinet Giz, You have some much need storage space and additional bench area as well. Nice job. The cabinet looks really solid. But, from your response to Bob, I assume that the drawer unit is just sitting inside the bench frame?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet Finished!*
> 
> It was a bit dreary out today. I had a little tea in the afternoon and that motivated me to get out and finish the cabinet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments.

Yettiman: The drawers move smoothly actually. A couple were tight initially, but I shaved them a little. The plane drawer is the heaviest and it slides nicely. I can actually pull the whole thing out and lift it up.

One advantage to this drawer style is that it wastes no room for slides and drawer bottoms.

Scott: I screwed it down, so I could unscrew it and remove it if needed.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet Finished!*
> 
> It was a bit dreary out today. I had a little tea in the afternoon and that motivated me to get out and finish the cabinet.
> 
> ...


Wow, now that's what I call a work bench. Good job John.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet Finished!*
> 
> It was a bit dreary out today. I had a little tea in the afternoon and that motivated me to get out and finish the cabinet.
> 
> ...


Nice, Gizmo! You can never have too many drawers.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet Finished!*
> 
> It was a bit dreary out today. I had a little tea in the afternoon and that motivated me to get out and finish the cabinet.
> 
> ...


Thanks Charlie. Now to fill them…


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet Finished!*
> 
> It was a bit dreary out today. I had a little tea in the afternoon and that motivated me to get out and finish the cabinet.
> 
> ...


That came out great! Tight and tidy!


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet Finished!*
> 
> It was a bit dreary out today. I had a little tea in the afternoon and that motivated me to get out and finish the cabinet.
> 
> ...


Great job Giz. Congrats!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet Finished!*
> 
> It was a bit dreary out today. I had a little tea in the afternoon and that motivated me to get out and finish the cabinet.
> 
> ...


Very impressive, John.
I've just built a saw//router table that I will be blogging in the near future and I had just one heck of a time getting the drawers correct. They were nowhere as nice as yours, either.

Lee


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Cabinet Finished!*
> 
> It was a bit dreary out today. I had a little tea in the afternoon and that motivated me to get out and finish the cabinet.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dorje, PJ, and Lee.

I always build the drawers to the case and never off plan measurements. That helps immensely. Custom fit the drawers.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*New Shop Layout with Photos*

*Old Pics*
I was not getting anywhere with my prior shop setup in which I had moved the workbench in front of the doors.








d This did enable me to walk around the workbench, but blocked the door. The saw was set up in the middle of the room at a diagonal to allow for longer cuts.







Trash and junk from projects had reached critical mass.

So I pulled a bunch of the equipment out onto the porch,









*New Pics*
I pushed stuff around for a few hours and ingested a cup or so of dust while I swept. Here are the results:









The table saw is now up against the wall with the jointer out in the middle of the shop. The dust collector has a dedicated run to the saw. I can switch either the jointer or the planer off the dust collector. The Planer is on its rolling flip cart. I will roll it out for use. The lumber rack is chock full of recycled douglas fir shorts for a future cabinet project. Previously the jointer was wedged under the lumber rack where I would hit my head.
Close up on dust collector and planer cart:









To the right of the saw I moved my plywood and door projects:








The Air Handler is on a remote. I use a laundry hamper for some short pieces.

Turning to the East wall:








I moved my metal tool chest. I plan to set up a better miter station at some point as well as a router table in lieu of my WorkMate solution. I have to roll the little vacuum out of the way to get a ladder up to the loft. The cabinet on the left contains finish. The cabinets on the right contain various powertools and my stereo. The loft is chock full of junk.

Turning to the South East Corner:
















I moved the workbench back near the windows and rehung my basic tool panel. I will be adding dog holes and a plane stop soon.

Finishing the short tour:








The disc and belt sander, drill press, and bandsaw. Now all of my big tools are close to the dust collector, all smaller tools will run off of the Festool Vac.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## WhittleMeThis (Mar 1, 2009)

gizmodyne said:


> *New Shop Layout with Photos*
> 
> *Old Pics*
> I was not getting anywhere with my prior shop setup in which I had moved the workbench in front of the doors.
> ...


Wow great job situating a lot in a limited space, nice TS, but the wood rack is looking like it wants to fall and take out you nice saw.

Enjoy


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *New Shop Layout with Photos*
> 
> *Old Pics*
> I was not getting anywhere with my prior shop setup in which I had moved the workbench in front of the doors.
> ...


A whole lot of shakin going on. upgrades every where. Looking good.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *New Shop Layout with Photos*
> 
> *Old Pics*
> I was not getting anywhere with my prior shop setup in which I had moved the workbench in front of the doors.
> ...


Whittle: It is WAY overflowing. I have nightmares about it. I have big plans to burn or use those shorts ASAP. Thanks for reading.


----------



## oldwoodman (Feb 4, 2009)

gizmodyne said:


> *New Shop Layout with Photos*
> 
> *Old Pics*
> I was not getting anywhere with my prior shop setup in which I had moved the workbench in front of the doors.
> ...


You have a wonderful collection of tools. The arrangement looks good. I really like your workbench.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *New Shop Layout with Photos*
> 
> *Old Pics*
> I was not getting anywhere with my prior shop setup in which I had moved the workbench in front of the doors.
> ...


Looks like a good bit of work that will have a big payoff.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

gizmodyne said:


> *New Shop Layout with Photos*
> 
> *Old Pics*
> I was not getting anywhere with my prior shop setup in which I had moved the workbench in front of the doors.
> ...


Lots o work Huh Giz, I NEED to do the same & as always it's never right. We all have the same policy "never throw anything away". My dilemma is 2 fold, a classic car that I cant bear to have in the rain here in Seattle and the shop isn't heated. So it's always crowded & cold too. I have to keep my cast tops waxed to keep from rusting, It's wet up here!!!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *New Shop Layout with Photos*
> 
> *Old Pics*
> I was not getting anywhere with my prior shop setup in which I had moved the workbench in front of the doors.
> ...


This looks pretty good, Giz. At times we simply need to re-arrange the shop to improve its efficiency. The table saw set-up would be problematic for me if I were to work in there. It looks like you will have difficulty in cutting long boards and sheet goods on it without moving the tools in front of and behind the saw first. What do you do for outfeed/infeed support?

But I like the straight runs from the dust collector to the tools. To me this makes the collectors more efficient. And it looks like you have a good workflow between your tools with this set-up.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *New Shop Layout with Photos*
> 
> *Old Pics*
> I was not getting anywhere with my prior shop setup in which I had moved the workbench in front of the doors.
> ...


Nice work on the shop organization.


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

gizmodyne said:


> *New Shop Layout with Photos*
> 
> *Old Pics*
> I was not getting anywhere with my prior shop setup in which I had moved the workbench in front of the doors.
> ...


Good job on your reorganization. Time to make more saw dust.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *New Shop Layout with Photos*
> 
> *Old Pics*
> I was not getting anywhere with my prior shop setup in which I had moved the workbench in front of the doors.
> ...


Alot has changed since you did your video tour as part of the Wood Whisperer video challenge. (Yours was one of my favorites).


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *New Shop Layout with Photos*
> 
> *Old Pics*
> I was not getting anywhere with my prior shop setup in which I had moved the workbench in front of the doors.
> ...


I understand critical mass all to well! I just filled up a 15 yard dumpster with offcuts salvaged from work and clearing out other peoples shops worth of "well, burn it if you don't need it" stuff… and as of this weekend I see We really should have got the 20 or 30 yard dumpster. as my new shop went from usable in our first night in the new place to something akin to your before pic! Hoping for nice weather Saturday morning so I can fill up the driveway and get working on my own organization (and insulation) solutions.

Looking much better on your end!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *New Shop Layout with Photos*
> 
> *Old Pics*
> I was not getting anywhere with my prior shop setup in which I had moved the workbench in front of the doors.
> ...


Thanks for all of the comments. I have been able to get out and work twice this week!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Workbench Upgrades*

It was time to set the workbench up for hand tool use. We never bothered to drill holes for the bench dogs.








I used a forstner bit to drill the dog holes every five inches and in line with the vise.








We decided to add a bench stop as well. It it is a simple plywood board attached with knobs.

Here Kris routs the 3/8 "slots for the knob bolts.








I buy lawn mower knobs which only cost $3 per pair instead of the Rocker price of $6 or so for "jig-it" knobs.








The plywood can be raised up and locked into position to act as a stop for planing.








Here are the finished upgrades.









We did a few test setups and they perform as expected. Looking forward to using them for our Hand Tool Projects.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Upgrades*
> 
> It was time to set the workbench up for hand tool use. We never bothered to drill holes for the bench dogs.
> 
> ...


Looks like super upgrades


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Upgrades*
> 
> It was time to set the workbench up for hand tool use. We never bothered to drill holes for the bench dogs.
> 
> ...


Giz, this is a nice upgrade on your bench that is almost a necessity for using hand tools. Thanks for the tip on the knobs as well. I tend to use these routinely for my jigs and fixtures.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Upgrades*
> 
> It was time to set the workbench up for hand tool use. We never bothered to drill holes for the bench dogs.
> 
> ...


nice upgrades those u need


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Workbench Upgrades*
> 
> It was time to set the workbench up for hand tool use. We never bothered to drill holes for the bench dogs.
> 
> ...


Nice upgrades!


----------

